# Bend Lighting (AFS) not working. Owners manual!



## retr0d (Aug 4, 2019)

Hi All,

I receive the following message shortly after starting my 2012 VW CC "Bend Lighting (AFS) not working. Owners manual!".
The car is the MY12.5 model (post facelift) and has the xenon headlamps with active cornering and fog lamps.



What does this error mean? (globe issue? system issue?)
 How can i further investigate/diagnose? from what i have read, the system only works when the vehicle is moving?
Is there a way to display these errors after the car has initially displayed it after starting? (without a scanning tool)

Cheers


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Is your light out indicator on?


----------



## retr0d (Aug 4, 2019)

OEMplusCC said:


> Is your light out indicator on?


The yellow bulb "dash warning light" turns on once the car starts moving after the messgae in my thread title is displayed.
The light remains on until the car is turned off.
The light does not turn on until the car starts moving (which seems to align with the AFS system operation, which apparently only operates once the car is moving).


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Try this from the B6 Passat forum

http://nateronline.com/Technical_Bulletins/2007.05.10_headlight_afs_autolevel_inoperative.pdf


----------



## retr0d (Aug 4, 2019)

Thanks guys.
Turns out this was just a simple case of the H7 bulb being blown.
I didnt realise the steering had to be close to full lock to engage the cornering light, so it was difficult to tell whether they were even working at all.

Hopefully this is helpful to someone in the future, just pull out the bulbs (behind the rubber headlight assembly cover) and check!

Appreciate everyone's input.

Cheers


----------

